# What don't you wear?



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

In light of current discussions, it might be useful for newcomers if some of us listed the items we rarely or never wear as a result of our own experience in realising they don't look good on us or are difficult to match.


SLACKS
Navy
Black
White

SHOES
Black - except with suits

JACKETS - solid
Black
Green
Red

JACKETS - patterned
Striped
Large window pane

SUITS
Brown
Black - except DJ of course
Pastel/pale colours
Checks
Stripes
Other patterns

SHIRTS
Candy striped
Black
Grey


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Except for shirts I don't wear pastels and I don't own any stripes (outside of ties) of any kind at present. This is subject to change, especially where shirts are concerned. Can't see a bright red coat though maroon or plum is on the wish list. No _woven _black shirts, for sure. And I would never wear a black DJ when dark navy looks so much better under lights.


----------



## WouldaShoulda (Aug 5, 2009)

Since I mix and match, I still avoid purple and Orange.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

It's probably easier for me to list what I do wear (& I've been having some fun pulling together a minimalist list on a separate thread: https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?104592-The-Trad-Minimalist).

But here are some examples of what would be on my 'under no circumstances' list:

SUITS

+1 on black (other than formal)
Brown (I would wear a tweed suit with brown in the pattern on the weekend, but not a predominantly brown suit).
Loud, large checks (subtle PoW okay)
Most chalkstripes (a soft chalkstripe spaced at about 12.5 cm is acceptable, anything else is not (IMO))

ODD JACKETS

Black
Bright GTH colours
Striped blazers, indeed striped odd jackets generally

TROUSERS

Black 
White
Pale cream (more because it doesn't suit me)
Navy (perhaps blue chinos with a tweed jacket - perhaps)
Jeans (yes, I know I'll get flack for this, but why wear jeans when you can wear cotton drills or cords?)

SHIRTS

Leaving aside casual shirts, I tend only to wear blue, blue / white, light pink or tattersal check. I steer away from pure white (apart from with a navy suit in the evening, or formal dress).

In particular, the dark shirt with suit / odd jacket (and either dark or contrast tie) look is appalling and should be avoided unless you want to look like a cast member of Bugsy Malone.


----------



## godan (Feb 10, 2010)

Shoes without socks
Sport coats with jeans
Tieless shirts under suit coats or sport coats
Visible t-shirts


----------



## bernoulli (Mar 21, 2011)

tasseled or boat shoes. Nothing uglier than tassles...


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

Tracksuits, jeans, hats of any sort, knitwear (except a scarf), shorts, any brightly coloured trousers, pastel coloured polos and shirts, any jacket with patch pockets, sandals, most things with stripes.

My reasons being, apart from my dislike of knitwear and jackets with patch pockets, none of the other items in my list seem to look good on me. :icon_smile_wink:


----------



## IvanD (Jan 5, 2012)

bernoulli said:


> tasseled or boat shoes. Nothing uglier than tassles...


I love my boat shoes :icon_smile_big:


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

IvanD said:


> I love my boat shoes :icon_smile_big:


Me too!


----------



## dks202 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have tried but I cannot force myself to wear a double vented suit or sport coat. They are popular for now but they just don't look right. It's a little difficult to find a single vent but I think it will pass just like double breasted suits.


----------



## jwa_jwa_jwa (Jul 13, 2010)

I bought a million BB Hudson chinos in all colors only to lose 20 pounds and realize the Clarks look much better on me.

Now I have a closet half full of rarely worn Hudson chinos.:icon_headagainstwal


----------



## Bespoken pa (Apr 14, 2012)

I try to avoid anything with large obnoxious labels. I also tend to stay away from trendy designers and go with more understated elegance as my girlfriend like to say. The goal is look good while avoid the appearance of trying to hard.


----------



## Bespoken pa (Apr 14, 2012)

Although I also prefer to avoid spelling errors and we can all see how well that worked out for me in my previous post.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Fun thread. A partial list:

Black suits.
Point/straight/narrow collars with a tie, unless pinned or clipped.
Gingham shirts with french cuffs.
Flat front trousers ("exceptions" for gym/running shorts, swim trunks, and pajamas - no other exceptions).
_x1 DB jackets.
Loafers with suits, excluding summer.
A red tie with a white shirt and grey suit - navy ties just look so much better.
Yellow shirts or ties (they make me look like I have a liver ailment).
A hoodie.
Jeans (for almost two decades now).
Pale-colored suits (they just make me look fat).
A "stingy-brimmed" fedora.
A hat with a really tall crown.
Skinny lapels.
Pointy shoes.
Anything on my belt besides my pants (and maybe a gun). 
Ventless jackets, save for a DJ.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Suede shoes
Single-vent suit jackets
Windowpane suits (no, POW check is _not_ windowpane!)
Poplin suits
Tie clips
Collar pins
Very highly-polished shoes
SB blazers
Diving watches


----------



## arkirshner (May 10, 2005)

I will limit myself to those items I purchased with the intention of wearing on a regular basis but for whatever reasons have been rarely, or never worn. The just sit in a closet list:


large windowpane jacket
red seersucker suit
white linen suit
black linen suit
blue pants
pastel ground ties
silver ground ties
white ground ties
various pattern dress shirts
French cuff shirts
cashmere stripe ties
bowler hat
long (below the knee) waxed jacket
black and white houndstooth coat
large pattern winter sweaters


----------



## CdnTrad (May 27, 2012)

-Black Suits (or dress shirts for that matter)
-T-Shirts (save for undershirts and the gym)
-Sandals
-French Cuff Shirts (have several in the closet, but they seem to just catch dust)
-Black Loafers (Brown or Burgundy anytime)
-Skinny Ties
-Pleated Trousers
-Point/Spread collars without a jacket and a tie


----------



## sbdivemaster (Nov 13, 2011)

Cardigan sweaters
Hoodies
French cuffs
Synthetic fabrics (except outer/technical/water gear)
Non-Iron fabrics
Tighty Whities
Speedos
Cargo anything
Crap that looks like Capri pants for men
Solid color socks (except white athletic socks)
Monk strap shoes

(I was going to say hats, but I do have a handmade alpaca chullo I got in Peru for when it's really cold - worn one time in the last 10 years when I did a skeleton run at Lake Placid last year for my birthday, and I have a heavy gauge, all-canvas Aussie that I wear when I will be out in the sun for long periods.)


----------



## DocD (Jun 2, 2007)

I avoid;

Spandex
Speedos
Thongs
Ascots
Turbans
Dickies (not the brand)
Togas


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

I avoid as much as possible:

burkas
ascots
turbans
togas
g-strings
y-fronts
Zhongshan suits
rubber
dresses and skirts
stiletto heel shoes
kilts
argyle pattern anything
nova check pattern anything
loincloths
tuxedos 
top hats
BDSM fashions
Louis Vuitton knock-offs
dungarees
snorkel parkas
surplus police and PLA uniforms


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

jwa_jwa_jwa said:


> I bought a million BB Hudson chinos in all colors only to lose 20 pounds and realize the Clarks look much better on me.
> 
> Now I have a closet half full of rarely worn Hudson chinos.:icon_headagainstwal


What size?


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

godan said:


> Shoes without socks
> Sport coats with jeans
> Tieless shirts under suit coats or sport coats
> Visible t-shirts


It's great to see that someone else dislikes all these as much as I do!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

MikeDT said:


> I avoid as much as possible:
> 
> g-strings


LOL. Nothing should be read into my omission of this item on my list ... :biggrin2:


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Jeans, hoodies and sweatshirts, except when I'm working on the house; 
hats; 
shoes with tassels or jewelry; 
rings; 
T-shirts with stuff on them, like band names, skulls or "witty" sayings.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

White belt
Jeans three inches too long
Shirt sleeves three inches too long
Epithets (or what ever those things are called on shoulders with buttons)

Damn, I think I just described my newest SIL.


----------



## cdavant (Aug 28, 2005)

Most of the above +
Ball Caps
Hats in general
Hoodies
Almost everything with a logo
T-shirts from races I never ran
Handcuffs I didn't volunteer for
And I never wear a frown reading AAAC


----------



## Matt S (Jun 15, 2006)

I don't wear:
Black suits, jackets, coats or trousers. I only wear black dinner suits, and if I could afford it I would get a midnight blue dinner suit instead.
Trousers with reverse pleats (I only wear English forward pleats)
Low-rise trousers
Dark "dress" shirts
Green "dress" shirts
Button-down collars
Vent-less jackets (except dinner jackets)
Double-breasted jackets that can only fasten at the bottom
Sack suits
Olive suits
Suit jackets without the trousers


----------



## JerseyJohn (Oct 26, 2007)

Big T said:


> Epithets (or what ever those things are called on shoulders with buttons)


Epaulettes.


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

JerseyJohn said:


> Epaulettes.


I try to avoid these things as well....always remind me of toilet brushes.


----------



## Gurdon (Feb 7, 2005)

I avoid:
Polo shirts.
Anything with writing or a visible logo on it.
Tee shirts, except under a sports coat. (I know most here dislike this combination. I first saw it in a photo Neal Cassidy taken in San Francisco around 1950 and have taken to dressing this way for some informal social occasions.)
Ball caps.
Shoes not made of leather, espadrills excepted.
Flip-flops.
Unnatural fabrics, except for wicking underwear.
Cotton socks. I always wear wool.
Resort wear or fancy informal clothing.
Sportswear or shorts except when engaged in the activity for which such clothes are appropriate.
Flat front dress pants. I prefer English forward pleats.
Long wings, gunboats, bit loafers, square toed dreadfuls.
Wrist watches or other jewellry, wedding band excepted.
Black suits.
Black ties.
Black or dark dress shirts.

Regards,
Gurdon


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

I can't help noticing that there are a number of things other posters avoid, like sports jackets with jeans, that I like! I doubt I'm the only one.


----------



## Big T (Jun 25, 2010)

JerseyJohn said:


> Epaulettes.


Thank you sir, but the SIL does not wear this style (no fringe!).


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Street wear at the office. Dad jeans. Black solid for day biz. Club or spread collar. Loafs for biz. 'Melican cravat. Bermuda triangle. Oh yeah, and black tie/captoe. [sniff!]


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

I will not wear:

Ugly shoes (crocs, boat shoes, trainers, etc.)

Sportswear.

Anything with a conspicuous branding but most especially clothes with writing on them (Superdry and their ilk) or Children's Clothes as I prefer to call them.

Jewelry.

Baseball cap; not _even_ backwards. Pah!

Ankle or 'under the calf' socks, generally.

Bulky watches.



Balfour said:


> In particular, the dark shirt with suit / odd jacket (and either dark or contrast tie) look is appalling and should be avoided unless you want to look like a cast member of Bugsy Malone.


I concur, with vigour.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Matt S said:


> I don't wear:
> Black suits, jackets, coats or trousers. I only wear black dinner suits, and if I could afford it I would get a midnight blue dinner suit instead.
> Trousers with reverse pleats (I only wear English forward pleats)
> Low-rise trousers
> ...


All of the above, bar button downs, I still like to wear button downs with jeans and chinos etc.


----------



## mayjefer (Feb 7, 2012)

Since I mix and match, I still avoid purple and Orange.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

mayjefer said:


> Orange.


I've never understood why people wear orange clothes. I saw the other day, while sitting eating lunch, a man in orange pants, socks and t-shirt and some light coloured shoes. And I almost felt like going up to him and saying, "do you realise you are wearing orange clothes? And of 3 different shades?" He looked awful.

The problem with orange is that you really draw attention to yourself & no matter how hard you try it is always going to look like you're trying to show allegiance to a company, a product, a sports team, a country or a political party.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I don't wear jewlery - chains - neck or wrist -of any kind. I really dislike rings of any kind too - espeically the ugly ones like sovereigns or those awful fugly college rings. 

I don't wear cravats and would not wear - except for black tie, a bow tie.

I avoid casual clothing that's emblazond with logos, motifs, mottos, brand names and so on. It's not always possible of course, even the most subtle brands - Loro Piana - brand zippers and so on.

I don't wear shoes with tassles for the same reasons already mentioned by others. I like interesting shoes from makers like Corthay, Bontoni, Gaziano Girling and, say, Koji Suzuki. I have a serious dislike for Allen-Edmonds, Church's, Alden and so on. I find them ugly. Therefore I don't wear them.

I don't wear sack anything. All my suits, jackets and shirts are fitted and fit well. Poorly fitted clothing is a blight. 

However - I want want to get this off my chest - when I excercise, I don't wear suits, dress shoes, shirts or ties..... I wear running shoes and ankle socks - clothing is weather dependent - when I run. When it's really sunny and if I'm competing, I may wear a super light UV protected 'baseball hat'. I wear tennis shoes with shorts and a synthetic polo when I play tennis, indoor court shoes with shorts and a synthetic polo when I play badminton and sweats when I'm weight training. When I'm up in the hills, a good technical waterproof and proper boots come in handy so I won't die of exposure and when I'm on my bike I wear shorts with a synthetic chamois pad and gloves with shock absorbant padding on the palms. What don't you guys wear when you excercise (or maybe you just don't excercise!)?

Everything in its right place....., right?


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

Black suits (except DJ)
Black trousers (except w/DJ)
Suits sans tie (abhor this)
Spread/point collar shirts sans tie
Side vents/ventless jackets (except DJ)
Dark colored dress shirts
Topsiders with socks
"Fashion" T-shirts
Cargo pockets
Rubber-soled shoes w/suits


----------



## FLMike (Sep 17, 2008)

bernoulli said:


> ......Nothing uglier than tassles...


Uhhh, I've seen some of your shoes in WAYWT, and, well, hmmm......let's just say, I find some irony in your post. I love my Alden/BB/AE tassels. The perfect example of classic, comfortable sophistication, in my opinion.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've never understood why people wear orange clothes. I saw the other day, while sitting eating lunch, a man in orange pants, socks and t-shirt and some light coloured shoes. And I almost felt like going up to him and saying, "do you realise you are wearing orange clothes? And of 3 different shades?" He looked awful.
> 
> The problem with orange is that you really draw attention to yourself & no matter how hard you try it is always going to look like you're trying to show allegiance to a company, a product, a sports team, a country or a political party.


Orange neck ties can be very sharp, especially burnt orange and especially in the fall. But other than that, agreed, outside of wearing casual clothing with school colors.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Mike Petrik said:


> Orange neck ties can be very sharp.


Not in Europe. An orange tie around Europe can mean any of the following: Dutch, Liberal, Northern Irish Protestant, Christian Democrat, Ukrainian Moderate to name but a few.


----------



## Mike Petrik (Jul 5, 2005)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Not in Europe. An orange tie around Europe can mean any of the following: Dutch, Liberal, Northern Irish Protestant, Christian Democrat, Ukrainian Moderate to name but a few.


Hmmm. But I fail to seen how these somewhat incompatible political affiliations serve to render the color unbecoming. But perhaps the political signals overwhelm the aesthetics?


----------



## Prisoner of Zendaline (Dec 8, 2008)

short-sleeved cloth shirts (with those big, ugly, floppy sleeve openings that make most of our arms look like toothpicks)

short-sleeved teeshirts

undershirts (except in really good weather, when it's cool enough to wear long-sleeved tees)

boxers (only look good on men with narrow pelvic structure)

linen (except linen ties, which I love) (linen is wrinkled by the time I've finished putting it on)

black shoes (except for funerals and formal) (locally, black shoes are considered uncouth, except for a very narrow range of occasions)

light-colored trousers (my hips are too wide)

light-colored suits (love 'em, but they're too impractical, and I have to keep my jacket on, since I can't be seen in light-colored trousers. Most of America is just too hot in Summer, for that.)

blue denim 

jeans of any kind (My hips are too wide. I wear cargos)

khakis (only for men with perfect bodies)

plain-front trousers (aside from making my wide pelvis look wider, they show off my 'junk', when I'm trying my darndest to conceal it)

mid-calf socks (over-the-calf or loafer socks only, for me)

Shoes with much of a heel. I prefer quarter-inch heels, but usually settle for half-inch


----------



## Claybuster (Aug 29, 2007)

Square Toe Shoes
Black Suit (unless I am conducting a funeral service)
Necklaces of any type
Pinky Rings
Large Watches
White Shoes
Short Sleeves With A Tie ( Don't get me started on that )


----------



## Shad0w4life (Dec 23, 2011)

Polyester pants
Polyester dress shirts
Button down collar dress shirts
6" shorts
Breifs
"American Cut" shirts: Polos, dress, casual etc.
Pleated pants

And if they don't start becoming comfortable soon; AE Players' and Strawfut.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

I remember swearing an oath at the time that I would never be caught dead in one of these, even at the risk of an international incident:

https://www.guardian.co.uk/world/gallery/2011/nov/14/apec-summits-what-leaders-wore-in-pictures


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Big-Mama pantyhose!" While many, many years ago and seemingly in a Galaxy far away, I was told that wearing Big-Mama pantyhose would protect ones privates, etc., from leaches and all manner of other nasty critters while tromping through rice paddies, and tropical jungle environments, we don't have many rice paddies and absolutely no tropical jungles out here in Hoosierville, so, LOL, I have burned all my Big-Mama pantyhose!


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

eagle2250 said:


> "Big-Mama pantyhose!" While many, many years ago and seemingly in a Galaxy far away, I was told that wearing Big-Mama pantyhose would protect ones privates, etc., from leaches and all manner of other nasty critters while tromping through rice paddies, and tropical jungle environments, we don't have many rice paddies and absolutely no tropical jungles out here in Hoosierville, so, LOL, I have burned all my Big-Mama pantyhose!


I've heard of this. Did it actually work?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Alas, pantyhose were never intended to hold up under field conditions. I suppose one could argue that it was somewhat effective...until you developed a big run in your "Big-Mamas!" Beyond that, keeping ones seams straight was our biggest concern. LOL.


----------



## db601 (Oct 3, 2008)

Interesting. Previously I thought men only wore pantyhose over the head, and then only when committing a felony. Black after hours, brown otherwise.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

db601 said:


> Interesting. Previously I thought men only wore pantyhose over the head, and then only when committing a felony. Black after hours, brown otherwise.


Etiquette dictates that the pantyhose must match the stock of the weapon.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> I've never understood why people wear orange clothes. I saw the other day, while sitting eating lunch, a man in orange pants, socks and t-shirt and some light coloured shoes. And I almost felt like going up to him and saying, "do you realise you are wearing orange clothes? And of 3 different shades?" He looked awful.
> 
> The problem with orange is that you really draw attention to yourself & no matter how hard you try it is always going to look like you're trying to show allegiance to a company, a product, a sports team, a country or a political party.


I wore an orange striped Brooks button down shirt yesterday with a brown belt and khaki pants. Snuff suede chukkas. It wasn't my sharpest ensemble, but I think it was ok. It might have worked well with a khaki or navy coat and a navy tie.

I also have a burnt orange tie and another tie with orange, navy, and some other stripes. I've found uses for both. All in all, I think that orange can be nice, if handled with care.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Not in Europe. An orange tie around Europe can mean any of the following: Dutch, Liberal, Northern Irish Protestant, Christian Democrat, Ukrainian Moderate to name but a few.


And in the US, a red tie could mean that one is a conservative republican, a fan of the University of Georgia, a fan of the University of Alabama (if it's a darker red), a fan of the St. Louis Cardinals, or any other number of teams, institutions, groups, etc. Despite that, men continue to wear red ties.

Orange is a very flattering color on some men, and very ugly on others. I wear a lot of orange ties, because they look good on me. I try to eschew safety cone/hunter orange, and go for the more toned-down oranges. And I make no apologies for it, any more than I make apologies for avoiding yellow ties, which look awful on me.


----------



## tocqueville (Nov 15, 2009)

I should add that I have a strong aversion to little polo players and anything that suggests that I play polo, yacht race, shoot, or play golf.


----------



## McPatrickClan (Jun 5, 2012)

I do not own a plain blue or white dress shirt. I really dislike navy blazers w/brass or gold buttons. I hate pleated pants. I also never wear a sweater vest.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> And in the US, a red tie could mean that one is a conservative republican, a fan of the University of Georgia, a fan of the University of Alabama (if it's a darker red), a fan of the St. Louis Cardinals, or any other number of teams, institutions, groups, etc. Despite that, men continue to wear red ties.


 Granted, but not only is red a primary colour, and one of the most popular colours in ties, it has also, because of that, lost any significance it may once have had, whereas orange hasn't. Orange is still a very significant colour for a tie, and as such still quite rare.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> Granted, but not only is red a primary colour, and one of the most popular colours in ties, it has also, because of that, lost any significance it may once have had, whereas orange hasn't. Orange is still a very significant colour for a tie, and as such still quite rare.


I don't know what you mean by "significant," but they're about as common as green and purple ties here. Are those also objectionable?

Maybe this is like the regimental tie thing. Here in America, our ties don't mean sh*t unless they have actual logos or mascots on them, novelty-style.


----------



## TNGent (Apr 25, 2012)

IvanD said:


> I love my boat shoes :icon_smile_big:


Nothing beats a good pair of boat shoes.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> I don't know what you mean by "significant," but they're about as common as green and purple ties here. Are those also objectionable?
> 
> Maybe this is like the regimental tie thing. Here in America, our ties don't mean sh*t unless they have actual logos or mascots on them, novelty-style.


By significant and bearing significance I mean what I referred to earlier, that an orange tie in Europe connects you to one political/religious/social thing or another.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> By significant and bearing significance I mean what I referred to earlier, that an orange tie in Europe connects you to one political/religious/social thing or another.


There are many things that I like and enjoy about Europe, but the thought of having to restrict my choice of tie colors makes me even gladder than usual to be an American! Why do I have the sudden urge to go shoot guns while listening to a baseball game?


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> By significant and bearing significance I mean what I referred to earlier, that an orange tie in Europe connects you to one political/religious/social thing or another.


I rather like the West Ham chant to the Blackpool fans (Blackpool are known as the Tangerines because of their shirt colour)at the play offs in Wembley.

'You work for Easyjet'

Orange, to me, always looks cheapjack and cut price.

Even in Northern Ireland the Black Men are more classy than the Orange Men.

''If one were to ask the average Protestant in Northern Ireland his view of the Royal Black Institution the most common answer given would be: "The Black is more religious and dignified than the Orange Order." From outward appearances this would be a reasonable assumption, in that the average Blackman is usually older than the Orangeman, thus giving the impression of maturity and propriety. The Royal Black Institution also tends to employ more respectable and disciplined bands for its marching processions. Unruly elements, which may have found their way into the Orange Order, are rarely attracted to the more staid Royal Black Preceptory.''


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> Why do I have the sudden urge to go shoot guns while listening to a baseball game?


Well, I'd love to come over and shoot some guns with you, especially my favourites the 9mm Browning pistol, and the BAR. Plus I've never been to a proper baseball game but I've been a huge fan of baseball for decades, it's the
only US sport I like in fact. Boston Red Sox by the way.  Also, I've never been to the US.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Kingstonian said:


> Orange, to me, always looks cheapjack and cut price.


I couldn't agree more. It's difficult it seems explaining to Americans all the cultural, political, religious, sport and even commercial connections to the colour orange in the UK. Basically, as you know as well, anyone in the UK wearing an orange tie is wearing it for a specific reason, and it's not becasue they like the colour orange & not because they like that tie.


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

CuffDaddy said:


> but the thought of having to restrict my choice of tie colors


It's only orange though. No other colour is affected. I'm sure you can live without solid orange ties?


----------



## MikeDT (Aug 22, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> I rather like the West Ham chant to the Blackpool fans (Blackpool are known as the Tangerines because of their shirt colour)at the play offs in Wembley.
> 
> 'You work for Easyjet'
> 
> Orange, to me, always looks cheapjack and cut price.


_*"The future's bright - the future's Orange."*_


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> There are many things that I like and enjoy about Europe, but the thought of having to restrict my choice of tie colors makes me even gladder than usual to be an American! Why do I have the sudden urge to go shoot guns while listening to a baseball game?


For broadly the same reasons, we in Europe are very happy that we have a pond called the Atlantic Ocean separating us from each other..... 

Orange is one-third of the Irish flag is orange in colour. It's of course a symbolic gesture. However, it is highly unlikely that you would see anyone wear orange so prominent in their attire.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> For broadly the same reasons, we in Europe are very happy that we have a pond called the Atlantic Ocean separating us from each other.....


Speak for yourself. I am a firm mid-Atlanticist! (Although before Ormonde jumps on me, my last three overseas holidays were in Sweden.)


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Balfour said:


> Speak for yourself. I am a firm mid-Atlantist [sic]! (Although before Ormonde jumps on me, my last three overseas holidays were in Sweden.)


I spend about eight to twelve weeks a year in the US - a mix of east and west coast. Very, very fond of the place. I could not live there, however.... The tranquility and clean air of the Irish countryside is a great and essential antidote for a three week stay in New York!


----------



## williamson (Jan 15, 2005)

VictorRomeo said:


> ...we in Europe are very happy that we have a pond called the Atlantic Ocean separating us from each other...


I emphatically concur!


Balfour said:


> Speak for yourself. I am a firm mid-Atlanticist!


And I, very definitely am not - I am emphatically a European. I am on the Continent perhaps six or seven times a year, but have never crossed the Atlantic, not, I hope, because of any prejudice, but because there's so much to see and do on this continent.
Perhaps I should apologise for keeping the non-sartorial diversion of this thread going.


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> I spend about eight to twelve weeks a year in the US - a mix of east and west coast. Very, very fond of the place. I could not live there, however.... The tranquility and clean air of the Irish countryside is a great and essential antidote for a three week stay in New York!


+1 to the fresh country air anywhere!


----------



## Walworth (Apr 3, 2010)

Black suits
Off-white shirts
Skinny ties
Skinny lapels
Heavily tapered pant legs
Untailored jackets
Matching tie and PS
Glasses with a brand loudly stamped on them


----------



## Orsini (Apr 24, 2007)

Walworth said:


> ...
> Off-white shirts...


No ecru?


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> It's only orange though. No other colour is affected. I'm sure you can live without solid orange ties?


Nope. And I'd bristle equally at the notion that yellow ties were taboo, even though I do not wear them for aesthetic reasons.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

VictorRomeo said:


> For broadly the same reasons, we in Europe are very happy that we have a pond called the Atlantic Ocean separating us from each other.....


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Earl of Ormonde said:


> It's difficult it seems explaining to Americans all the cultural, political, religious, sport and even commercial connections to the colour orange in the UK.


You have to take into account that many of them are perfectly happy to wear tartan jackets and trahseez, so its not worth too much effort really.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


>


That..... made my day!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Kingstonian said:


> You have to take into account that many of them are perfectly happy to wear tartan jackets and trahseez, so its not worth too much effort really.


It's the natural result of us being multi-ethnic from the beginning. Very few of us who are not 1st or 2nd generation immigrants "are" any one thing as far as ethnicity goes. We may express some sympathy for the Irish independence movement if our last names begin with "O'", but at this point few take such things much to heart. We have our own regional divides, but each side claims the same colors (the Confederacy used the same red-white-and-(navy)blue scheme as the Union). The same is true in politics. One cannot tell the ideology of a candidate by looking at his yard signs unless he uses adjectives as well as his name; Democrat or Republican, the signs will all be some combination of red, white, and blue (or navy).

In the last 20 years, "red" and "blue" have come to mean republican/conservative and democratic/liberal respectively, but you can see from these pictures how much weight these terms carry when it comes to picking out tie color:



















At a deep level, we don't have a "native" culture. Everything we have, we either borrowed from someone else or invented in recent times. Wearing a tartan to which one is not entitled? What does that even mean in the context of a country that has no clans and no titles?

I will say that I have learned a great deal about the subtext of the color orange (or, rather, the extent to which the subtext still matters) in Europe. At least I understand why comparatively few of the shirts and ties in the catalogs of British shirtmakers have orange in them!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

MikeDT said:


> _*"The future's bright - the future's Orange."*_


Yep, there ya go, there's one!


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

CuffDaddy said:


> Wearing a tartan to which one is not entitled? What does that even mean in the context of a country that has no clans and no titles?


My point was not one of entitlement. It is not a rerun of the regimental tie debate. Many Euros would wear a tartan scarf regardless of any clan connections. It is more a case of tartan jackets and trousers being considered too loud, too in your face by most Europeans.

I am not sure that there is any prohibition on orange ties as such. People wear pink ties and pink shirts, whereas I have always thought pink was the exclusive preserve of little girls in primary school.


----------



## Shaver (May 2, 2012)

Kingstonian said:


> My point was not one of entitlement. It is not a rerun of the regimental tie debate. Many Euros would wear a tartan scarf regardless of any clan connections. It is more a case of tartan jackets and trousers being considered too loud, too in your face by most Europeans.
> 
> I am not sure that there is any prohibition on orange ties as such. People wear pink ties and pink shirts, whereas I have always thought pink was the exclusive preserve of little girls in primary school.


Surely not!? Pink is a very flattering colour. You are kidding arent you and I'm just falling for it? :icon_scratch:


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Shaver said:


> Surely not!? Pink is a very flattering colour. You are kidding arent you and I'm just falling for it? :icon_scratch:


You make the point for me. You like pink and wear it. I don't like it except for little girls. Personal preferences.


----------



## Kingstonian (Dec 23, 2007)

Bloke on the BBC weather forecast wearing an orange tie at the moment.


----------



## Jake Genezen (May 27, 2010)

Kingstonian said:


> Bloke on the BBC weather forecast wearing an orange tie at the moment.


Laugh out loud. I have noticed a handful of news presenters donning orange ground ties lately.

Has the preceding discussion been about solid orange ties or ties with orange in them -- either a ground or accent?

Nick Clegg frequently wears solid yellow or orange ties, presumably because he believes himself to be a Liberal Democrat; but if I were to see another suited individual in the city/City I, personally, wouldn't jump to that conclusion. Nick Clegg, in this instance, is defined, to a large degree, by his context.









I have blues ties, but I'm not a Conservative; I have pink ties and I'm not a primary school girl :wink2:.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

CuffDaddy said:


> In the last 20 years, "red" and "blue" have come to mean republican/conservative and democratic/liberal respectively, but you can see from these pictures how much weight these terms carry when it comes to picking out tie color


Has an American president ever worn pink?  You? For the record, I've a bunch of pink stuff including shirts and ties....

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117992-Pink-Must-be-gay!


----------



## Balfour (Mar 23, 2012)

VictorRomeo said:


> Has an American president ever worn pink?  You? For the record, I've a bunch of pink stuff including shirts and ties....
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117992-Pink-Must-be-gay!


I wasn't planning to comment on that thread, given its distasteful genesis.

Do you count 'also rans'? John Kerry was fond of pink ties, as I recall.

I wear some quite loud cotton trousers, when the mood takes me (brick, etc.). One is quite pinkish - trads would call it Nantucket red.


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

VictorRomeo said:


> Has an American president ever worn pink?  You? For the record, I've a bunch of pink stuff including shirts and ties....
> 
> https://askandyaboutclothes.com/community/showthread.php?117992-Pink-Must-be-gay!


The answer is yes on both counts.

Here's Bill Clinton:










Maybe that's too magenta. As long as we're on the subject, I'll say that is the shade that I most likely to wear. Pepto Bismol pink does me no great favors, though I find it unobjectionable on others.

Here's a straightforward pink one:

Both of those might be after Billy-boy was out of office. And maybe Bill was unique in his willingness to wear pink? Let's take care of those issues right now:










Now, while neither are socialist or even really liberal by European standards, both Obama and Clinton are from the left half of the American political spectrum. Maybe staunch conservatives won't wear pink, particularly if they are anti-gay and have equated homosexuality with polygamy and bestiality.










Oh well, so much for that theory. It appears that American politicians can wear pink ties without fear. During presidential debates, the state of the union address, etc., they're sure to stick with red or blue ties pretty exclusively (see prior comments about both sides of American political discourse claims red-white-and-blue[often navy]). But wearing pink from time to time? Doable, and done.


----------



## VictorRomeo (Sep 11, 2009)

I too found that thread a somewhat distastful though I get the intent. It does however remind us that clothing colours most certainly do provoke bias... It also shows us that by and large that bias can and should be debunked. Still woudn't wear an orange tie tho'!


----------



## Earl of Ormonde (Sep 5, 2008)

Jake Genezen said:


> Has the preceding discussion been about solid orange ties or ties with orange in them -- either a ground or accent?


I have only been talking about solid orange ties as being those with "ties" ('scuse the pun) to various things.


----------



## Wales (Jun 9, 2012)

I love pink ties. A dark, suit with a white shirt and a solid but textured tie in pink, light blue, navy, red or yellow looks extremely sharp in my opinion.


----------

